# Duda calcular tiempo 555 astable



## miguelm203 (Abr 17, 2010)

hola, si ya se hay un monton de temas sobre el 555 pero no logro entender como calcular el tiempo 1 y 2 porque no se que resistencia y capacitor poner. asi que si alguien podria decirme como calcular las resistencia  o ocapacitor a poner la cuenta la puedo hacer. 

t1 = 0.693 (R1+R2)*C1 
T2 = 0.693 (R2*C1) 

muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2010)

Conociendo el valor del capacitor o asignándole un valor:

Si tienes el dato del valor de las resistencias, puedes calcular los tiempos.
Si tienes el dato de los tiempos, puedes calcular las resistencias.

En ambos casos es cuestión de "Despejar" la incógnita que estas buscando y sacar la cuenta.


----------



## miguelm203 (Abr 17, 2010)

si bueno pero que valor puedo asignarle al capacitor ? lei que el capacitor determina el rango de la frecuencia. ¿es verdad ? pense que era para ``purificar el la onda de salida´´
por casualidad no habra una tabla para relacionar el capacitor con la frecuencia y la resistencia ? gracias nuevamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2010)

miguelm203 dijo:


> si bueno pero que valor puedo asignarle al capacitor ? lei que el capacitor determina el rango de la frecuencia. ¿es verdad ? pense que era para *``purificar el la onda de salida´´*
> por casualidad no habra una tabla para relacionar el capacitor con la frecuencia y la resistencia ? gracias nuevamente



 *``purificar el la onda de salida´´* 

En el datasheet de los 555 tienes una tablas que te orientan sobre el valor del capacitor de acuerdo a la frecuencia deseada.
Una vez que le diste un valor al capacitor de acuerdo a tu frecuencia buscada, calculas los valores de resistencia como para que T1 + T2 sean el período de tu frecuencia.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 17, 2010)

mira esta pagina

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/LM555.html#3


----------



## esteban005 (Abr 20, 2010)

Gracias Samael
pero tengo otra duda ...
como puedo calcular la salida de voltaje, es decir si quiero tener un voltaje cómo puedo obtenerlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

La salida bascula entre *casi* masa y *casi* la tensión de alimentación.

O sea que alimentado con 12 Vdc la salida alta va a ser de 11,5 Vdc y la baja de 0,50 Vdc ( mas o menos )

Saludos!


----------



## esteban005 (Abr 20, 2010)

gracias ...
como raro otra duda ...
no se en que programa simularlo, ya que ni en el multisim ni en el proteus me sale ...
si alguien me puede colaborar se los agradezco


----------



## gca (Abr 20, 2010)

Usa el livewire que es muy sensillo de usar. En cuanto a los valores ,como dijo fogonazo pone un capacitor con el valor fijo y una de las resistencias fija y en la formula segun el tiempo que quieras te queda como incognita el valor de la 2da resistencia que debes poner.


----------



## esteban005 (Abr 20, 2010)

No tengo problema alguno con los valore ...
lo que sucede es que debo hacer un oscilador con el 555 de tal modo que su frecuencia sea 500 hz, debe ser una onda cuadrada, ademas debe tener un 40% de ciclo útil(es decir que el tiempo que está en cero sea del 40% con respecto al periodo total), y finalmente que produzca la misma potencia sobre una resistencia de 100 ohm que una onda seno de 6v pico.
Los valores que halle son los siguientes, con los cuales ya se cumple lo del ciclo útil y lo de las frecuencia:
C=0.01uF
R1=57.7K
R2=115.4K
Les agradezco por su ayuda


----------



## estrike182 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hola staba trabajando con unos calculos de tiempo en el ne555 y pues bueno no le logro dar... 
e buscado pro paginas de calculos o de aplicaciones pro no me sirven :S 
Bueno si alguien conoce la formula de llegar mas rapido .. 
NMecesito que el 555 de una señal 1 durante: 0.19 segundos  y 0,799 segundos en 0.
con miscalculos y formulas solo llego cerca pero no le doy, es para transmisiones innalambricas osea por ejemplo enviar:
0111110101000101111110 ... 
eso ultimo era un aparte
bueno si me falto aalgo diganme eso primero y gracias adios

Disculpen pero esa señal que puse ahy logicamente ese 555 no me la dara pero ahy quiero llegar


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 20, 2010)

Creo que tu trabajo requiere algo mas que un 555...
Esas temporizaciones deben ser exactas y el 555 no te la va a dar, porque en principio no puede mandarte dos 1 seguidos, es pulso de reloj recuerda, 1010101, y el tiempo de 1 difiere con el tiempo de 0 dependiendo del integrado, y segun yo se no hay formula para manejarlo tal cual se desea el duty cycle del 555.
Te recomiendo usar microcontrolador y te sera mas facil creème, con algo de programacion todo te sera mas facil.


----------



## estrike182 (Jul 21, 2010)

Gracias pero ya vislumbre mi solucion, si es cierto necesito mas que eso pero honestamente le temo a eso de los microcontroladores por que jamas he programado uno en un tiempo mas aprendere pero por ahora quiero especiarlizarme en los mas profundo de digital queria hacerlos con varias secuencias de 555 y unas compuertas logicas. mi problema era medio absurdo me fije una frecuencia de 31 pulsos en 1 segundo y ese segundo daba los tiempos en alto y bajo, bueno lo que descubri que podia variar ese segundo y ser dos o 1,5 olo qu fuera pero pequeño entre ese tramo puedo fijar hasta los compoenntes del mercado.


----------



## S.aguilar (Feb 7, 2019)

Hola amigos, mi objetivo es crear un circuito astable con una frecuencia de salida de 16.667Hz, con 10uS en alto y 59.99mS en bajo (lo voy a usar como trigger en un sensor ultrasonico) la cuestion es que usando las formulas :

tD = 0.7 x R2 x C1  (siendo este mi tiempo en bajo)
tC = 0.7 x (R1+R2)x C1  (siendo este mi tiempo en alto)

Sutituyo mi tiempo en bajo por lo que quiero (59.99mS) y asumo un capacitor de 1uF, obtengo que R2 seria aproximadamente 86.5k.
Procedo a utilizar la segunda formula del tiempo en alto y al despejar R1 mi resultado es siempre negativo. He intenando con valores de capacitores desde 1uF hasta 0.1F, y el resultado parece repetirse en todos los casos.
Que estoy haciendo mal?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## juanma2468 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pasa que no es posible obtener ciclos de trabajo menores al 50% con esa configuración, que es tu caso. Para poder hacer eso debes colocar un diodo en la resistencia R2, de forma tal que la carga se hace con el valor de R1 y C, y la descarga se hace con R2 y C. Ej.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2019)

Quizás te convenga usar dos NE555 o un NE556 configurado cómo dos monoestables y de esa manera calibras cada tiempo individualmente. Puedes gatillar desde la salida del segundo la entrada del primero con otro capacitor de 0.01 uF


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2019)

Se puede hacer sin el diodo


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 7, 2019)

Hola.

Mira esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## loudness (Feb 17, 2019)

Hola a todos.

Estoy haciendo un circuito con el 555 para que saque una salida con periodo de 22 msg.
Mirando el datasheet y haciendo los calculos he montado el circuito adjunto.

Ajustando el potenciometro mientras mido la salida ajusto esta a 21,99 msg y lo dejo funcionando.

El caso es que despues de 2 horas funcionando al medir la salida esta habia bajado a 21,20 msg. 
Al principio pense que la alimentacion (12V) tambien habia bajado pero no, esta sigue igual que al principio....

Alguna idea de lo que puede estar pasando?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2019)

Podría ser que al calentarse (Apenas) el IC cambie el valor de tensión de referencia interna y provoque una comparación a un valor ligeramente diferente. 

Prueba ajustarlo _"En caliente"_, luego de un par de horas de funcionamiento y verifica si queda estable a lo largo del tiempo.
Un 555 o cualquier oscilador RC *NO *es una buena opción para procesos donde se requiera precisión a largo plazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2019)

Estas hablando de un error inferior al 0.3% y para eso hay que usar capacitores de poliester o polipropileno y resistencias de metal-film ambos en la zona de la base de tiempo.
Con eso y muuuuucha suerte tal vez puedas acercarte a lo que quieres, pero el potenciómetro ya va en contra de tus deseos...el 555 no es para ese tipo de necesidades.
Tal vez usar un cristal, un pll y divisores en casacada te permita llegar a la estabilidad que necesitas.


----------



## loudness (Feb 17, 2019)

Gracias por sus respuestas



Fogonazo dijo:


> Prueba ajustarlo _"En caliente"_,



Despues de 3 horas de funcionamiento lo ajuste de nuevo y parece que quedo estable pero si hay que esperar 3 horas para ajustarlo entonces no me vale.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...el 555 no es para ese tipo de necesidades.



En principio pense en hacerlo con un PIC de 8 pines entonces pense que el 555 seria mas facil pero ya veo que no me sirve.
Pensare otra manera de hacerlo

Gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2019)

Una forma relativamente sencilla de realizarlo es mediante un 555 y un divisor digital.
Trabajas el 555 a una frecuencia "Alta", digamos 100 veces superior a la que necesitas y luego la divides. 2 IC´s CD4017 en cascada podrían hacer el trabajo.
Si así y todo no te sirve/alcanza tendrás que recurrir a aplicaciones mas complejas, PIC + Oscilador cristal de cuarzo, por ejemplo


----------



## loudness (Feb 17, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una forma relativamente sencilla de realizarlo es mediante un 555 y un divisor digital.
> Trabajas el 555 a una frecuencia "Alta", digamos 100 veces superior a la que necesitas y luego la divides. 2 IC´s CD4017 en cascada podrían hacer el trabajo.



Ahhh , recuerdo haber echo algo asi hace tiempo. Puede que todavia este el circuito por ahi. 

Pero si el 555 sigue con el mismo problema entonces no se va a solucionar?

De todas maneras creo esta vez lo voy a intentar con el PIC.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2019)

También es posible, sumado a lo anterior que el capacitor utilizado no sea muy estable frente a la temp


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2019)

Si , ya se ha visto que los cerámicos son un desastre térmicamente.


----------



## loudness (Feb 18, 2019)

Pues si, el condensador que estaba utilizando es un ceramico, que tengo montones por aqui tirados.
He encontrado uno de polyester y lo voy a cambiar.

Dentro de unas horas os cuento el resultado.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2019)

loudness dijo:


> Dentro de unas horas os cuento el resultado.



Esa es la clave. ¿En cuanto valoras tus horas?
Si necesitas precisión si o si cristal de cuarzo y temporizador digital. Es muchísimo más económico a poco que las valores .


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2019)

Los cerámicos son muy malos termicamente hablando.
Acá en la argentina recordaran el famoso kit RCA CA/D de tres dígitos, era casi imposible ajustar el 0 porque este se corría, leí mil idioteces de porque ocurría ese problema, incluso la que decía que era por el ruido de 100hz de la fuente porque estaba diseñado para trabajar con 120Hz, y cosas por el estilo sin ningún asidero.

Había observado a muchos funcionando y me di cuenta que en todos los que funcionaban(instalados en máquinas y/o equipos comerciales) había cierto capacitor que no era como los comunes, entonces intente y conseguí capacitores como los MAC o los MKT, y con esto se soluciono el problema.
Los capacitores son importantes que no se vean afectados por la temperatura.
Incluso timers echos con micros han tenido problemas de corrimiento y todos se deben a derivas térmicas.
Quienes se ven afectados por esto, en general la mayoría de los componentes, pero sobre todo los capacitores y también los cristales.
Por lo tanto si uno de los componentes que interviene tiene deriva térmica no importa si se hace con un micro, tendrá corrimientos.
Para ellos hay que buscar componentes de muy baja deriva térmica, ya que con los comunes siempre tendrás problemas uses un micro o no


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2019)

loudness dijo:


> . . . . .Pero si el 555 sigue con el mismo problema entonces no se va a solucionar?. . . . .


Pero redujiste el error 100 veces


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2019)

Si usas un 4040 (si no me he equivocado de referencia) un divisor de 10 bits, reduces el error en 1024.
De todos modos si quieres estabilidad necesitas algo que sea estable. En ese caso probablemente tampoco te sirva un pic si usas el oscilador interno o un resonador cerámico, probablemente sea mas estable un cuarzo. Y si necesitas mas estabilidad... DCF77 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre o algo semejante. Hay módulos receptores por poco dinero, lo que pasa es que depende de donde estés habrá o no cobertura.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2019)

Con un *CD4060 *que incluye oscilador RC + 10 etapas divisoras binarias accesibles + 4 *NO *accesibles

Y a todo esto ¿ Para que sería este oscilador ?


----------



## loudness (Feb 18, 2019)

Gracias a todos por sus opiniones



loudness dijo:


> Dentro de unas horas os cuento el resultado.



El caso es que cambiando el condensador y ajustando el pot a 22.00msg he medido despues de 4 horas y el resultado ha sido 21.98msg.
Casi no se ha movido. Es decir que solo cambiando el condensador se ha solucionado el problema.

Gracias de nuevo por su ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2019)

Como ves el viejo y baallador 555 no es para nada malo, usando el material apropiado a su alrededor se consiguen resultados satisfactorios, sin necesidad de complicarse la vida, de eso se trata, llegar al objetivo con la menor complejidad posible


----------

